
Show HN: 1-hour Interview with DHH from Basecamp about Marketing BS (MP3) - gresquare
https://www.dropbox.com/s/z4o9t3lplt855dg/E001%20-%20DHH%20-%20The%20Language%20of%20Bullshit.mp3?dl=0
======
diegogcouto
Well, I don't usually listen to podcasts, but I'm really glad I took some time
to listen to yours.

As everything else, a lot of this common marketing BS are very seductive when
you're in need. They're usually advertised as a way to get higher sign-up and
conversion rates and, when you fear that you might be going out of business,
an exit popup with an autoplaying video doesn't even look as bad as it really
is.

I'm looking forward to listening to your next episodes. ;-)

~~~
gresquare
Thanks so much! I'm only seeing this now. RESIST THE TEMPTATION :)

We're live as off today btw: everyonehatesmarketers.com

------
tmaly
I am going to wait for this to come out on the Everyone Hates Marketers
podcast. My phone will not let me download it correctly. I use the Pocket
Casts app when its official and this solves the issue.

~~~
gresquare
Ok, that makes sense. Here's my email if you want to get notified:
louis@everyonehatesmarketers.com

